# Shorten a Synthetic Stock



## phillipsmike (Jun 27, 2010)

OK I have a Browning Gold Deer Hunter slug gun with a synthetic Mossy Oak stock.  I like the gun but with the recoil pad it is a little long - especially when hunting in the winter with cold weather gear on.  Does anyone know of a place that sells a shorter stock - or someone that can shorten it?  Perhaps a smaller recoil pad.  Any advice would be great.  Thanks.

Mike


----------



## birddog1 (Jun 27, 2010)

most gun smiths can shorten the stock.I had a gold hunter and had the stock cut down.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 29, 2010)

It's simple if you have the tools.  Take the pad off and use it as a guide to get the proper length.  MArk the stock where you want it cut and use a ban saw to do it.  You may have to redrill the stock where the pad fits to deepen them some.  Put the pad back on and you have the right length.  The pad may have to be trimmed around the edges to have the perfect fit against eh stock too.  But most any gunsmith can do it for you


----------

